# Abbie gets payed back..



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

It was 47 degree's this morning and Abbie had the Zoomies and was picking on everyone ...So Maggie and Cruiser gave her a little pay back...


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I couldn't get it...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Charlie06 said:


> I couldn't get it...


Im waiting for Rick to see why it wont play


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> Im waiting for Rick to see why it wont play


is that a youTube video?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> is that a youTube video?


Yes it is...


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> Yes it is...


There you go. You can watch in in your first post now.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks Jeremy..What did I do wrong?


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

i love her growl!.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Uh oh......I guess you get what you give.....still looks like they were all having fun. Does the cooler weather bring on more zoomies?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

golden&hovawart said:


> i love her growl!.


Thats Cruiser growling....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Charlie06 said:


> Uh oh......I guess you get what you give.....still looks like they were all having fun. Does the cooler weather bring on more zoomies?


Oh big time..... This was after Abbie and Maggie went on a 2 mile walk this morning.....


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

Fun! And 47 degrees? I'm jealous.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> Thanks Jeremy..What did I do right?


It had PHP tags around it not the YouTube tags. You just need to click on the words "wrap [YOUTUBE] tags around selected text" when doing it. I think you clicked the PHP button right next to that.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Awwww poor Abbie!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

vrocco1 said:


> Awwww poor Abbie!


Hootie was loving it..... For once it wasnt him.....


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Looks like a whole lot of fun going on at your house!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Go Cruiser-Bruiser!!!! And Hoots??? Is that him taking a nap on the side??? I'm so surprised...LOL


----------



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

Boxing !!!!


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

And Look at My man Hootie over there being the PERFECT gentleman that he is!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

At one point it sounded like someone actually was talking! Hilarious! I love watching dogs play!!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

woodysmama said:


> And Look at My man Hootie over there being the PERFECT gentleman that he is!!!!!


Woodysmama- you are too funny! Definately the 'President of Houdini's Fan Club' LOL


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> Woodysmama- you are too funny! Definately the 'President of Houdini's Fan Club' LOL


 

Oh Yeah!!! Hes My Lil Hero.......I love him to death!!!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

woodysmama said:


> Oh Yeah!!! Hes My Lil Hero.......I love him to death!!!


You should meet him! He's even better in person


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

My daughter said, are those tigers growling? Love watching doggies play.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> You should meet him! He's even better in person


Awwwwwww Thanks Jill....Hootie loves those laps to lay in............::::::


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> You should meet him! He's even better in person


 
I got his pics all over my puter at home and at work.....The girl that sits behind me is in love with him.....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

woodysmama said:


> I got his pics all over my puter at home and at work.....The girl that sits behind me is in love with him.....


Linda, you are to funny..... Pretty soon people are going to think Hootie is part of Petedge....with his picture everywhere


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Linda, you are to funny..... Pretty soon people are going to think Hootie is part of Petedge....with his picture everywhere


Ummmmm, lightbulb ON!!!! Maybe Hoots could be their spokes-dog???


----------

